
Show HN: Python integration into SQL Server 2017 - vijayachandranj
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2017/04/19/python-in-sql-server-2017-enhanced-in-database-machine-learning/
======
vijayachandranj
Would love to hear HN community feedback on the Python integration into SQL
Server 2017 CTP 2.0.

More information at: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/advanced-
analytics/pyth...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/advanced-
analytics/python/sql-server-python-services)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcoY795jTcc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcoY795jTcc)

